# springfield's web site



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does anybody else have trouble getting on springfield's web site?

i am continually having trouble


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just tried it. Went straight to it very quickly. Sorry you're having trouble. :smt102


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you got me thinking what could be wrong

i found out that their web site won't allow you to go on when you have the pop up blocker filter enabled
I turned it off and it worked fine

thanks for making me think


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Never had a problem. Could be because I don't have to have a pop-up filter because mac OS rocks


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

hideit said:


> thanks for making me think


That's Charlie's job ... 

... making people think!

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> Never had a problem. Could be because I don't have to have a pop-up filter because mac OS rocks


:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Set your browser to accept 2rd party cookies..at least for that site. A lot of t times one of those little ad links can mes with ya


----------



## Bosbar (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a problem when I had dial-up. With DSL, no problem. Dial-up runs too slow, had problems with alot of web sites.


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes tried to get on the site three times today and it's always a data base issue.:smt022


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Springfield Site*

Looks like PhP to a mySQL database that pushes the data into Flash.
IMO:
Since it seems to be pushing very little, i don't think that its the DB. I think that your browser is choking on the Flash.

Empty your browser cache and see if that helps.


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

well today agian it's being a PITA to get on. even when I do get on it only lasts 10 min. or so and then back to the same ole data base error. It mostly works just fine so I can't really say it's because of pop up blockers as I have never turned them off and only have this problem a few times. If I close XD talk and sign in again then it will run for a while..not sure what is happening.


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

emptyed the browser cache and didn't help.. thanks though Everything works fine here and every where else just not the Springfield site..


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Springfield web site just SUCKs to try to spend any time there. All I get after a few minutes on the site is DATA BASE ERROR... I love the site when you can use it but that don't happen very often...


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hmmm*

I can't seem to replicate the error. Are you using internet explorer? Can you switch to Firefox and see what happens.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I just tried it twice, it wouldn't open...ERROR! :smt102


----------

